# Need to replace part of my driveway



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

A couple slabs of my concrete driveway need to be replaced. I've seen some recommendations on here in the past. Anybody around milton pace area? I can do some of the prep work myself. Thanks


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll tell you one thing - it's expensive. I looked at getting a couple of slabs replaced on my drive and when I heard the price, I decided they are just fine the way they are. Apparently concrete has really gone up.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Chaps give Josh a call. He is reasonable and does great work. Last I checked mud was up about $100- $120 a yard. Tell him Jason Hays sent ya!


(850) 324-2871


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jaster said:


> Chaps give Josh a call. He is reasonable and does great work. Last I checked mud was up about $100- $120 a yard. Tell him Jason Hays sent ya!
> 
> 
> (850) 324-2871



He came out today. Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope he can help ya!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Chaps, how did the driveway turn out? Like to hear feedback if someone I recomend is used, so I know if I should keep recomending? Thanks


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jaster said:


> Chaps, how did the driveway turn out? Like to hear feedback if someone I recomend is used, so I know if I should keep recomending? Thanks


I just got the old one torn out. It took me longer than expected (I decided to hire someone to do the the rest, the hammer and chisel method was painful). Josh has a job in Alabama so he can't do it for a couple weeks. I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Josh did a great job on my driveway


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------

